# I need a little help with a Queen Anne Boleyn costume idea



## LadyDuke (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this method would work fine for what you want:


----------



## guitardedgirl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you are right, I will try this method. Thank you so much for sharing! I will post pictures if I can pull the costume off. Thanks again and have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

She was executed by a sword....just thought i'd try and help lol But Great costume idea I love it! I was Marie Antoinette last year with a big gash on my neck and no one knew who I was....I was like are you serious? They kept calling me a fairy godmother?...I think it's the area we live in, they are a little on the uneducated side. Please post picks when you are finished with it, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## guitardedgirl (Oct 28, 2010)

I am actually kind of worried that people won't know who I am. I'm dressing up for a metal show and figure that some metal heads are nerds too. If not, I'm cool with being the chick in the renaissance dress with a sword through her neck and a gnarly wound.


----------

